# Asian Blondes & Haircut



## kaii (May 6, 2007)

Do you have any websites or pictures of blonde asians? I'm Filipino and am thinking of dying my hair blonde ala Cherie Currie

http://www.cheriecurrie.com/CherieCurrieBeauty.jpg

http://www.cheriecurrie.com/cheriecurrie_mag.jpg

 I'm gonna get my hair styled like that.

you think it'd look weird? The thing is, i've been to other forums and people kept on telling me, "asians= black hair." I'm like, what's wrong with dying it blonde... is there some double standard here? What do you think?

Oh, here's pics of me:


----------



## brewgrl (May 6, 2007)

i think i am all about going blonde too!!! or at least partially, hehehe someone help us!


----------



## kaii (May 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i think i am all about going blonde too!!! or at least partially, hehehe someone help us! Really? Yay, i'm not alone. Do you have pictures of yourself so i can see your hair color now?


----------



## Saje (May 6, 2007)

I dont mind highlights (unless its overdone) but I am one of those people who believe in Asian=not blonde.

I dont see the double standard since there really is no such thing as an asian blonde unless you have some condition. Brunette caucasians can pull it off since their genetics allow for the blonde gene.

(and they remind me of try hard import models and porn stars)

The lightest I would ever go on my hair is somewhere in the browns range still.

But if thats whats rockin your boat then so be it. Just know that its really not healthy for the hair since you'd have to bleach it first before going blonde. Then you'd have to keep doing that since your roots would grow dark.


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 6, 2007)

Personally, I think blonde asians=cool! lol.


----------



## jhjodec9 (May 6, 2007)

i think you would look nice but just dont leave your eyebrows dark. i like your hairstyle now.


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 7, 2007)

Maybe you could try something like this:






Or were you looking for something more funky?


----------



## Nox (May 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Saje* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I dont mind highlights (unless its overdone) but I am one of those people who believe in Asian=not blonde. 
I dont see the double standard since there really is no such thing as an asian blonde unless you have some condition. Brunette caucasians can pull it off since their genetics allow for the blonde gene.

Whoooooaaa! Wait a minute. I have a close friend of mine who is Mongolian and a few of her family members are blonde, LOL. Not brown hair loosely interpreted as blonde... I mean real blonde, not albino either. While the genes may have been introduced by the Russians _eons_ ago, they have amalgamated into their gene pool such that they should be considered 100% Asian. They look 100% Mongolian, but their coloring does make them stand out a little. Asia is too vast a continent to paint every inhabitant with one stroke.

However, I do have to say that I have not once met a "dyed-blonde" Asian whose hair quality actually looked healthy. The blackest natural hair I have ever seen were all on Asians (*note: I know not all Asians even have natural black hair, but I was just making an observation), and it is notoriously hard to "break" black. On top of that, many Asians have coarse hairs too. That kind of coarse hair on top of being blonde = unnatural and a dead giveaway. Natural blonde hairs have the most translucency, but on heavily bleached hair, the strands always look a bit "opaque". This opacity is magnified in person with very thick hair strands.

But here's the thing: a lot of ladies dye their hair for fashion, not necessarily to "pass it off" as their own. So if you have a style in mind that would fit your personality, and you know you can rock the look, then it should be just fine. Just take really good care of it and condition with every wash.


----------



## LittleJade (May 7, 2007)

I tend to think that naturally dark-haired Asians look best with the colour they were born with. I have similar colouring to you and I know if I were to go anything lighter than medium brown it would really wash out my skintone. That said, you only live once and if you really want it then go for it. Just read up about it before taking the plunge and know that it's going to take lots of regular upkeep as your roots grow out


----------



## Ashley (May 7, 2007)

I don't think anyone can categorize all Asians as a whole and say Asians shouldn't be blonde.

As long as the individual looks good with it, it's fine! I think it would look fine on you, but maybe not as light as Cherie's hair.

Good luck! If you or brewgrl decides to do it, I would love to see pics!


----------



## KatJ (May 7, 2007)

I think it would look great. But if you do it make sure you take very good care of your hair. It will be a pretty traumatic experience for your hair so you have to treat it really good.


----------



## justdragmedown (May 7, 2007)

obviosuly it looks unnatural. If i were to be asian and go blonde I would try and keep atleast a little dark in there. JMO though


----------



## TheOpenRoad (May 7, 2007)

I did it. A few times.

If you look at Tila Tequila, she looks cute as a blonde and she is Asian lol.

I liked it but upkeep was hell... I've added a few pics of my various blonde stages to this post.


----------



## justdragmedown (May 7, 2007)

Ok I lied go blonde TheOpenRoad I love your hair in the pics!!


----------



## han (May 7, 2007)

this is dj kurvys website once you enter click models on the top theres tons of hot blonde asian girls.

:::::::::: The Official WebSite of Dj KurVy ::::::::::


----------



## TheOpenRoad (May 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *justdragmedown* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok I lied go blonde TheOpenRoad I love your hair in the pics!! Thanks justdragmedown!
Well of course my hair is not blonde now... I have highlights in it (blonde and reddish) but I actually think that just the blonde looks better than the way my hair looks right now. It's just so much work that I really *can't* get it that color again... I did it myself all the times I've ever done it, with several damaging double-processes of bleach and dye.

I just wanna work on keeping my hair healthy for now... but if you're looking for a change and can handle the blonde, go for it!!


----------



## brewgrl (May 7, 2007)

my opinion on hair is that its just hair... if it get damaged, you cut it off, and grow it back...

hmmmm... i really like dioraddict_xo's hair... actually i love it... with its multiple shades...


----------



## wendy29 (May 7, 2007)

i've seen lots of hair on asian.. its been so many years that dying hair in 'highlighter color' was popular.

I personaly dont like asian with blonde.

1. we, asians especially korean, dont have the 'blonde' looks, i think our look stands out with dark hair (like chocolate brown)

2. So far, i haven't seen any blonde asian with "elegance"--mostly 'hoochie' look have beach blonde..


----------



## tadzio79 (May 7, 2007)

god, I've tried YEARS ago and my poor hair couldn't really take it. it was severely damaged. but my hubby loved it, lol!

I'll never go completely blonde again. I agree with wendy, it's hard to pull off the "elegance" thing. You get a glow though in your face and that's nice.

But anyhoos, good luck with your decision and make sure your hair doesn't get damaged in the process!


----------



## brewgrl (May 7, 2007)

one girl's elegance is another girl's boredom... same the other way.

one girl's hoochie is another girl's artistic vision...

plus, looking entirely conservative and "natural" in a totally plastic world is just not doing it for me anymore.

i have only so many more years of raging against the machine before it starts getting ridiculous.





might as well do it now... and to my own head.


----------



## luxotika (May 7, 2007)

I think that the blonde would completely wash you out. Maybe just keep the color you have now and put in a few highlights!


----------



## Saje (May 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *wendy29* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i've seen lots of hair on asian.. its been so many years that dying hair in 'highlighter color' was popular. I personaly dont like asian with blonde.

1. we, asians especially korean, dont have the 'blonde' looks, i think our look stands out with dark hair (like chocolate brown)

2. So far, i haven't seen any blonde asian with "elegance"--mostly 'hoochie' look have beach blonde..

Thats prob where I was getting at. I guess using the word Asian should have been avoided since we are generally talking about Oriental looks. 
With the whole russian (who are also part of Asia) and mongolian thing... that is interesting. However, it was inserted into their gene pool by a caucasian race. Most orientals do not have that quality (would it be considered a luxury?)

Why anyone would want to look like Tila Tequila - a myspace, not even a b movie celebrity is beyond me.

I dont know... i love my hair, I love it brunette, I love it long and I love it healthy. But thats how I sail my boat... whatever floats yours right? Just take care of it.

If anything, consider what type of blonde you are interested in doing. Like a strawberry blonde, or maybe a dirty darker blonde or maybe even a really light brown with some blondish highlights?


----------



## Rubiez (May 8, 2007)

maybe it's just me..but beware of pain...

since asian hair is so dark...it'll take a strong bleach to bleach it out and another process to tone it

it killed my head...blisters and all...

but i would do it again!

(the price we pay for beauty)


----------



## brewgrl (May 8, 2007)

well, my husband blew me down... he's not attracted to blondes at all... but he said all other colors are fine, so need to figure out another hair color to do... i just want something drastic that i can still get away with at work.


----------



## 872005 (May 9, 2007)

i remember going blonde lol, it was a clash against my golden skin.. try i think going for ashy shades..scool shades?


----------



## nurzruby (May 12, 2007)

hey kaii! I think you should follow your heart and dye your hair blonde




You are only going to live once might as well try everything heehee. I am also a Filipina with blonde streaks only he he. I have seen heaps of Asians who looks so HOT with blonde hair. So I'd say GO GO GO sister


----------



## AngelaGM (May 12, 2007)

Personally, I think you would look smoking hot with violet streaks in your hair=)


----------



## susan111 (May 13, 2007)

Go for it! I'm not brave enough to dye my hair blonde, I just can't see myself going from a brunette to a blonde, but I've seen some blonde japanese women and the color looks really nice! I say just experiment!


----------



## han (May 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *nurzruby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hey kaii! I think you should follow your heart and dye your hair blonde



You are only going to live once might as well try everything heehee. I am also a Filipina with blonde streaks only he he. I have seen heaps of Asians who looks so HOT with blonde hair. So I'd say GO GO GO sister i agree with what she said^^^ theres plenty of asians out there that look hot with blonde hair if its done right...


----------



## La_Mari (May 14, 2007)

I think a dark reddish-brown would look really hot on you. Blonde, not so much. Tila looks cute not really hoochie (ironic eh?) but no one else can really pull it off IMHO. Or maybe a light brown.


----------



## Savvy_lover (May 14, 2007)

i had blonde hair be4 and my hair is heavy everyone look at my back and thot it was natural haha until they see me stupid hk gurl face  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> if u get the right colour it will look great but itshard to get teh right one looking at pics alone coz everyones skin colour is different !!! ask your stylist for help


----------



## jessiej78 (May 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *justdragmedown* /img/forum/go_quote.gif obviosuly it looks unnatural. If i were to be asian and go blonde I would try and keep atleast a little dark in there. JMO though I agree


----------

